# Muscle Media 2000 Audio Series



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

They are not Dan Duchaine interviews but figured they belonged in here with his stuff.....

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Will Brink Part 1 - Sides A and B*

*Will Brink Part 2 - Sides A and B*

Will Brink has over 15 years experience as a respected author, columnist and consultant, to the supplement, fitness, bodybuilding, and weight loss industry and has been extensively published.Will graduated from Harvard University with a concentration in the natural sciences, and is a consultant to major supplement, dairy, and pharmaceutical companies.

His often ground breaking articles can be found in publications such as Lets Live, Muscle Media 2000, MuscleMag International, The Life Extension Magazine, Muscle n Fitness, Inside Karate, Exercise For Men Only, Body International, Power, Oxygen, Penthouse, Women’s World and The Townsend Letter For Doctors.

Will was a former high level trainer with a rep for getting Olympic athletes, bodybuilders and fitness stars into shape and has gained a reputation for being a no "BS" industry insider who's not afraid to reveal the lies and hype found in the fat loss , muscle building and supplement industry.

He has been co author of several studies relating to sports nutrition and health found in peer reviewed academic journals, as well as having commentary published in JAMA. William has been invited to lecture on the benefits of weight training and nutrition at conventions and symposiums around the U.S. and Canada, and has appeared on numerous radio and television programs and now runs seminars for tactical law enforcement (SWAT).

He is the author, of Bodybuilding Revealed which teaches you how to gain solid muscle mass drug free and Fat Loss Revealed. which reveals exactly how to get lean , ripped and healthy completely naturally. Both e-books come with access to his private forums and numerous tools to aid you in either endevour.


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Mike Mentzer Part 1 - Sides A and B*

*Mike Mentzer Part 2 - Sides A and B*

*Mike Mentzer Part 3 - Sides A and B*


Mentzer's first bodybuilding competition was a local one in 1969. In 1971 he placed 10th at the AAU Mr. America. Mentzer took several years off from competition, placing third in the 1975 Mr. America, winning the competition the next year. He also won the 1977 North America championships in Vancouver, British Columbia, and competed a week later at the 1977 Mr. Universe in Nimes, France placing second.

In 1978, Mentzer won the Mr. Universe in Acapulco, Mexico with a perfect score of 300, turning professional that year. In late 1979 he won the heavyweight class of the Mr. Olympia, again with a perfect 300 score, but he lost in the overall competition to Frank Zane. He placed fifth in the 1980 Mr. Olympia, retiring the same year at the age of 29.

Following the loss at the 1980 Mr. Olympia, Mentzer began using amphetamines to improve performance and deal with a hectic lifestyle. He left his position at Weider Publications shortly after his loss at the 1980 Mr. Olympia contest, eventually getting a job in 1985 as publisher and editor-in-chief of the newly launched WorkOut magazine, a venture of Stewart Communications Inc. in Tarzana, California. When the magazine failed during the same year as his father's death, Mentzer suffered a breakdown.[1] Stories began to surface of Mentzer exhibiting very erratic behavior and being arrested by the police, with many of these stories reported in magazines.[2]

Mentzer was also regularly institutionalized between 1985 up until 1990, when he finally kicked his amphetamine habit. Drug free, Mentzer returned to training bodybuilders and writing for Ironman magazine and spent much of the 1990s regaining his stature in the bodybuilding industry.

Mike, his brother Ray & Dorian Yates formed a clothing company "MYM" Mentzer Yates Mentzer aka "Heavy Duty Inc" in 1994. MYM was based on the success of Don Smiths' "CrazeeWear" body building apparel. The three principals wanted to capitalize on the fitness lifestyle, and with the blessing and promotion of Joe Weider the trio manufactured and distributed their own line of cut & sew sportswear.

*Death*

Just hours after completing a bodybuilding training video (entitled "HIT"), Mike Mentzer died on June 10, 2001 in Rolling Hills, Ca. He was found dead in his apartment by his younger brother and fellow bodybuilder Ray Mentzer due to heart complications. Two days later, his brother Ray also died in his sleep after complications from his long battle with Berger's disease.

*Philosophy*

Mentzer was an Objectivist and insisted that philosophy and bodybuilding are one and the same, integrating his philosophy with his writings. He adapted the concepts developed by Arthur Jones and Casey Viator[1] in an effort to perfect them into his own theory of bodybuilding, with a goal of achieving the full potential available to a drug-free individual within the shortest amount of time.[3]

Mentzer's approach used high-intensity strength training, using brief, infrequent and intense bouts of exercise to maximize results, and as part of his philosophy advocated for the use of reason to allow individuals to live happy, mature lives with diverse interests.[4]

His approach to nutrition differed from the standard advice given to bodybuilders, emphasizing carbohydrates over protein and recommending balanced meals from the four food groups.[5]

*Mike Mentzer and Dorian Yates*

It is a common misconception that Mike Mentzer was Dorian Yates's mentor and Trainer.

Mike first met champion British bodybuilder Dorian Yates at Gold's Gym in Venice, California, U.S.A. in 1992 at a photo shoot, after Yates had won his first Mr Olympia contest.[6] In years to come, Yates acknowledged Mike Mentzer as 'an influence' but denied that he was a student of Mentzer, stating instead that he learned principles from many sources throughout his career and that it is incorrect to say that he had any particular mentor or trainer.[7] Yates estimated that he trained with Mike Mentzer on around three occasions, listened to Mentzer's theories and exchanged ideas. Likewise, the writings of Mentzer's former employer Arthur Jones were also an influence on Dorian Yates but neither Jones' High Intensity Training(H.I.T.) nor Mentzer's Heavy Duty Training were the methods used by Yates to build his body. Yates came up with his own unique style of training ie. more volume than H.I.T. or Heavy Duty but far less volume than that advocated by many bodybuilders and trainers of the day such as Joe Weider and Vince Gironda.

*Competitive history*

    •1971 Mr. America - AAU, 10th

    •1971 Teen Mr America - AAU, 2nd

    •1975 Mr. America - IFBB, Medium, 3rd

    •1975 Mr. USA - ABBA, Medium, 2nd

    •1976 Mr. America - IFBB, Overall Winner

    •1976 Mr. America - IFBB, Medium, 1st

    •1976 Mr. Universe - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd

    •1977 North American Championships - IFBB, Overall Winner

    •1977 North American Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 1st

    •1977 Mr. Universe - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 2nd

    •1978 USA vs the World - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st

    •1978 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st

    •1979 Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 2nd

    •1979 Florida Pro Invitational - IFBB, 1st

    •1979 Night of Champions - IFBB, 3rd

    •1979 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, HeavyWeight (over 200 pounds) 1st, Overall 2nd

    •1979 Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 2nd

    •1979 Southern Pro Cup - IFBB, 1st

    •1980 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 5th


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Mr. Olympia Larry Scott - Sides A and B*

Larry Scott, “The Legend”, established and personified bodybuilding’s beach Adonis image, and duly became the sport’s Golden Boy after winning the IFBB Mr. America title in 1962 and the IFBB Mr. Universe in 1964. He was the first-ever IFBB Mr. Olympia in the contest’s initial two years of life, 1965 and 1966.

Joe Weider’s brainchild of a competition got the perfect first-time winner in Larry. Of all the Hall of Fame inductees, perhaps Scott started with the least raw potential. Told he was too narrow-shouldered – a condition then considered insurmountable – he persevered and packed on prodigious mounds of delt muscle which, coupled with the greatest arms in bodybuilding, enabled him to present front double-biceps shots that worked up a crowd like no other.

Witnesses still say that the audience reaction to his 1966 IFBB Mr. Olympia entrance was the most vociferous and emotional ever seen at a bodybuilding contest. A devout Mormon, Larry lives in Salt Lake City, where he runs his own bodybuilding advisory company.

Competitive Record

* 1979 Grand Prix Vancouver – IFBB,
* 1979 Canada Diamond Pro Cup – IFBB, 9th
* 1966 Olympia – IFBB, Winner
* 1965 Olympia – IFBB, Winner
* 1964 Universe – IFBB, Overall Winner
* 1962 Mr America – IFBB, Overall Winner
* 1960 Mr California – AAU, Overall Winner


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Nutritionist Keith Klein - Sides A and B*

The Institute of Eating Management (IEM) was opened in 1990 under the direction of nutritionist Keith Klein CN,CCN, a leader in nutrition and weight loss.

His concept - to combine several multi disciplinary approaches.  From his prior work experiences in dietetics, he created an entity that covers a wide range of different nutritional needs.

Three influences affected his philosophy.

*1. Medical*

Keith's years at the Institute of Specialized Medicine taught him the important role that nutrition and exercise could play in restoring a person's health in conjunction with traditional medicine. 

Patients that incorporated sound nutritional advice in conjunction with medical modalities improved much faster and felt better.

In various cases the doctors opted to use nutrition and exercise before medicating their patients. The results were overwhelmingly positive.

IEM currently works very closely with many of Houston's finest physicians. They have referred many of their own patients to IEM because they trust the care and advice that IEM offers their clients.

*2. Psychology*

At IEM, we don't psychoanalyze our clients.

However, we do understand the connection between eating behaviors and the mind. Our job is to point out the connections between your defective thoughts regarding food and your behavior. Then, we help you replace those thoughts with positive, self directing thoughts.

While working with psychiatrist Dr. John H. Simms, Keith conceived his work on the Psychology of Eating Management.  He has successfully helped a number of people reach their fitness and life goals. 

*3. Sports Medicine*

IEM has honed it techniques to work for a wide array of athletes. We have worked with many of the

    •Houston Rockets

    •Houston Comets

    •Houston Aero's hockey team

    •Olympic gold medallists

    •Olympic sprinters

    •Professional Bodybuilders

There is no other entity in Texas that has produced more winners than IEM.

It's this kind of experience that allows us to offer such well rounded information so you can reach your goals.  So remember, when you think of weight loss, your health or athletics, think IEM.


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Jeff Everson - Sides A and B*

JEFF EVERSON Ph.D.

...According to Jeff Everson, no one can be maximally healthy and fit unless they are free of disease, enjoy life, have balanced nutrition for optimum bodyweight and muscle, and they engage in systematic exercise combining weight training and aerobic exercise.

...To assist those ends, Jeff Everson developed Planet Muscle Television for the E! Entertainment cable network and Planet Muscle Magazine.

...The former Editor-in-Chief of Muscle & Fitness and trainer of six-times Ms. Olympia Cory Everson, Jeff is one of America's more outspoken teachers of advanced exercise, strength, fitness and drug-free nutrition.

...Not an armchair expert, Jeff Everson graduated cum-laude as the President of his Physical Therapy class from The University of Wisconsin in physical therapy and attained postgraduate degrees in physical education. In college, Jeff attained All-American status in both the shot put and hammer throw. While in graduate school, Jeff won the National Collegiate Olympic Weight Lifting Championships. His lifts of 336-lbs. and 420-lbs. in the snatch and clean and jerk respectively, were National Collegiate records that stood for 11 years. Jeff later lifted 560-lbs. in the bench press in competition.

...While at the University of Wisconsin, Jeff became the first Big 10 strength and conditioning coach. In 1982, Jeff was recognized by his peers and voted the Big 10 strength coach of the year. He also finished third in the national tally for the top strength coach in the country.

...While also at The University of Wisconsin, Jeff met Cory Kneuer, a scholarship/track athlete from Illinois. Married in 1982, they not only won three National Championships in Couples Bodybuilding, but Jeff was instrumental in guiding Cory to win six Ms. Olympia titles. Along the way he found time to win The Mr. USA and in 1992, Jeff won the prestigious Masters (over 40) Mr. America.

...Jeff assisted A. Scott Connelly M.D. in his successful launch of MET-Rx Engineered Foods, and then consulting with Worldwide Sport Nutrition, conceptually expanding their innovative Pure Protein food/supplement technology. Their revolutionary Pure Protein Bar became the number one selling high protein bar in the USA, according to (GNC) -- General Nutrition Centers.

...Jeff has published The All Sports Training Manual, The Steroid Supermen and recently, The Lean Body Training System, a book and beginning weight training video for men and women.


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Mr. Olympia Frank Zane Part 1 - Sides A and B*

*Mr. Olympia Frank Zane Part 2 - Sides A and B*

Wherever you live, whatever your age, no matter what your goals are, Frank Zane can help you train and develop your body and mind. The resources are on this site.Using Frank's Building the Body Quarterly Magazine, instructional training video, courses, nutritional supplements, unique audio CDs, Zane Leg Blaster you can create that incredible physique you've always wanted. Whether you're a beginner or an advanced bodybuilder, Frank can provide you with ALL the tools and knowledge you need. No one knows more about bodybuilding in all it's aspects than Frank Zane. Only three people in the history of professional bodybuilding ever defeated Arnold Schwarzenegger. Frank is one of those three people.


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*IFBB Pro David Dearth - Sides A and B*

Through the years, David Dearth has competed in numerous bodybuilding events, both domestically and internationally. His excellent performance and showing in these events paved the way for many celebrity endorsements. In 1992, Vince McMahon offered David a role in the World Bodybuilding Federation (WBF), which had a weekly telecast at various locations throughout the world. Thus was born “The Rock and Roll Wild Child.”

Upon the conclusion of his WBF career, David joined Weider International, among the largest empires for fitness magazines and media, supplements and bodybuilding equipment. Through this connection, David became the spokesman for Met Rx and popular supplements like Power Bar. During the 1990’s, David’s career made him one of the highest paid and most sought-after personal trainers in the United States.

David has been featured in publications such as Details, Flex, Iron Man, The LA Times, Men’s Health, Muscle & Fitness, Muscle Magazine, Muscle Media 2000, Muscle Development, The New York Times, Parade, USA Today and The Washington Post.

David is an IFBB Professional Body Builder and is the Health and Fitness Staff Leader for BioTech Research where he is in charge of research and development for nutraceutical programs.

Throughout his career, David has won several competitions:

    1) IFBB Professional Bodybuilder

    2) National Champion Bodybuilding

    3) Ohio Bodybuilding Champion


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Dr. Dan Gwartney - Sides A and B*

Board Certified Physician
World Renowed Fitness Authority
National Columnist - Muscular Development Magazine
Natural Bodybuilder


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Dr. Michael Colgan - Sides A and B*

Established in 1974, the Colgan Institute is a research, consulting, and educational facility concerned with effects of nutrition and training on sports performance and on inhibition of aging. We have published more than 50 research papers, two university texts, 18 popular books, and more than 500 popular articles. Our monthly newsletter goes to subscribers throughout the world.

We have provided nutrition and training programs, and anti-aging programs, to over 11,000 athletes, including many Olympians, and more than 55,000 people worldwide, some of whom have now been following our advice for more than 30 years. We have registered Colgan Power Program Trainers throughout the world that have passed our four-year training program. We provide consultant services in human and animal nutrition, design of nutritional formulations, and individual programs in nutrition, exercise training, and regenerative medicine. We have published two books in 2009, Strong Bones and The Perimenopause Solution and have four new books scheduled for publication in 2010 and 2011. 

Over the last 30 years we have developed and continuously revised and updated our supplement formulas in accord with the great advances made in nutrition science. We stay on the cutting edge of science to provide the essential nutrients for all our clients, many who have been with us for 20 years or more. Since completion of the human genome in 2003, breakthrough discoveries on the effects of nutrients on expression of the DNA code, have radically changed nutrition science. So, in late 2008 we completely revised all our supplement packs.  We are proud to offer only the highest quality supplements, manufactured to the highest quality standards.

We pride ourselves on providing not only the best quality supplements available, but also the freshest.  Like all good quality food, supplements do deteriorate with time. We receive shipments from our manufacturers weekly, and our supplement packs are only assembled when you order them. Most bottled supplements have spent weeks, if not months, sitting on shelves in warehouses and finally in stores. Because we assemble packs to order, please be aware of our order processing time.

Dr. Michael Colgan


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Dr. Jose Antonio - Sides A and B*

Jose Antonio, Ph.D., FACSM, FNSCA, FISSN is the CEO and co-founder of the International Society of Sports Nutrition (ISSN).Â  Dr. Antonio earned his Ph.D. from the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center (UTSWMC) in the area of skeletal muscle plasticity. He also completed a post-doctoral fellowship in endocrinology and metabolism at the UTSWMC.Â  He is the Editor-in-Chief of Sports Nutrition Insider, the first sports nutrition trade magazine and the Co-Editor-in-Chief of the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition. Currently he is an Assistant Professor of Exercise Science and Biology at Nova Southeastern University in Davie FL and is a sports science advisor for VPX/Redline.Â  In addition to speaking his mind, poking fun at those who deserve it, and reading Vince Flynn novels, he likes to outrigger paddle in South Florida.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Dr. Barry Sears - Sides A and B*

Dr. Barry Sears is the highly acclaimed author and creator of The Zone Diet. If you were at all tuned in to the world of health and nutrition in the mid-to-late 90′s you’ve almost certainly heard about and/or experimented with his unique dietary recommendations that calls for a specific ratio of carbohydrates, fat and protein. Since then, Dr. Sears has gone on to research and report on novel ways to address disease and obesity by countering “silent inflammation”. His bestselling books, The Anti-Aging Zone, The Omega Rx Zone and Toxic Fat, all reflect the latest medical findings and practical ways for the average person to modify health risks via natural means.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Paul Chek - Sides A and B*

For over 20 years, Paul Chek’s unique, holistic health approach to treatment and education has transformed the lives of countless men and women through programs like the P~P~S Success Mastery Program. He is a world-renowned expert at developing practical and effective methods for addressing all aspects of well-being—both physical and mental. In 1995, he founded the C.H.E.K Institute to accommodate an ever-growing clientele and to train and certify future CHEK Practitioners. Not surprisingly, Paul is sought after as an international presenter and consultant for successful organizations like the Chicago Bulls, Australia’s Canberra Raiders, and the U.S. Air Force Academy. He has produced more than 50 videos, 6 books, and 16 advanced-level home study courses while regularly contributing to several publications and web sites, such as Mercola.com and Personal Training on the Net. As a walking, talking definition of success, Paul has become above all an educator: teaching and applying his methods to benefit others through lectures, multimedia, and, most recently, in the areas of personal, professional, and spiritual development through the PPS Success Mastery Program.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Michael Mooney - Sides A and B*

Hello. I'm Michael Mooney. This website is an outlet for information that I want to share with others which does not fit into the missions of the two primary organizations I've worked with.

These organizations are SuperNutrition, my father’s nutritional supplement company, where I am Director of Research and Education, and Medibolics, an information outlet for PoWeR (Program For Wellness Restoration), where I have donated time as Director of Research and Education. PoWeR is a non-profit research and educational organization that provides details about hormonal, nutritional, and exercise therapies to improve well-being for people with HIV. Click here to read about my co-authored book about complementary medical and nutritional approaches to HIV well-being, called Built To Survive.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*IFBB Pro Lee Labrada - Sides A and B*

Lee Labrada (born 8 March 1960 in Havana, Cuba) is a former IFBB professional bodybuilder winning 22 major titles and a former Mr. Olympia competitor, published author and current CEO of Labrada Nutrition. Labrada was inducted into the IFBB Hall of Fame in 2004. Labrada has his own supplement company called Labrada Nutrition.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Larry Hobbs - Sides A and B*

Larry Hobbs does medical research for Bariatric Physicians, specialist in obesity.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*John Parillo - Sides A and B*

For more than 25 years Parrillo Performance has been about creating the best products, training techniques and diet system for those who truly want to make a difference in how they look and feel.  From the average individual who wants to lose 40 pounds to professional bodybuilders looking to make their mark, Parrillo Performance works.

Parrillo Performance products have always been created with a “food first” mentality.  Your body will achieve goals best with food…period.  Having said that, there is a time when people want to achieve more, whether it be losing an additional 10 pounds or becoming the next top women’s fitness competitor.  It is then that supplements will become an integral part of a sound nutrition program.

Parrillo Products are and always have been the best in the industry.  Top competitors visit Parrillo because they know that the supplement line is the only one that fits into a strict, results-based regimen.  It is this same line that has helped so many achieve weight loss (fat loss) goals quickly.  

Having worked with thousands of individuals from Moms wanting to lose baby weight to bodybuilders and even NCAA football players, I’ve learned that significant time is saved by putting them right on a Parrillo training, nutrition and supplement program.  Results come surprisingly fast to those who eat and train smart. Many of those who follow Parrillo’s program learn how to make a complete lifestyle change, much like I have for over 20 years on the program.

People often ask me what to eat, how to train and what supplements are the best.  My answer has always been that I can’t answer that in 5 minutes, but if you really want to know, go to Parrillo.  It’s been the only referral of any kind where I’ve been 100% confident that there’s simply nothing better available..anywhere.

Parrillo training techniques are unlike anything you’ve ever seen or experienced.  For athletes, you’ll be pushed to limits you never thought possible, whether you’re a top MMA fighter or triathlete.  If you’re just looking to get in shape from being extremely “out of shape”, the same techniques can be adjusted for your goals.  Results will come equally as fast.  Many of the “average” people I’ve worked with, who wanted to lose a few pounds and get in shape, achieved more than they ever thought possible.

Parrillo’s nutrition program is surprisingly simple at its core because it has a foundation of food.  The key is to understand how to combine your foods, when to eat them and it what quantities.  Every person is different but I have yet to work with anyone who didn’t get quick results from the core nutrition program and that was with almost no supplements.

As your goals change the diet will change as well.  Don’t plan on being hungry, because this is a metabolism building, fat burning, muscle creating program based on lots of healthy calories.

Top athletes from every sport have come to Parrillo to gain an edge on their competition.  It is this testing ground that helped Parrillo to create the most potent and effective products, techniques and nutrition programs.  

But you don’t have to be a top athlete to use Parrillo programs.  They’re for anyone who wants fast results, so if you’re just looking to lose a little extra weight this year, try Parrillo and you will likely achieve much more than you thought possible.


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Muscle Media Audio Interviews*
*Charles Poliquin Part 1 - Sides A and B*

*Charles Poliquin Part 2 - Sides A and B*

*Charles Poliquin Part 3 - Sides A and B*

Poliquin, a native of Ottawa, Ontario, has trained Olympic medalists in 17 different sports[1], including gold medal sprinter Donovan Bailey.[2] and possesses a B.Sc. in Kinesiology and a M.Sc. in Exercise Physiology.[specify] Poliquin garnered some mainstream recognition for his column in the fitness publication Muscle Media 2000,[3] in which he gave his strength-training advice in monthly articles to the general public, and later through the online and print versions of Testosterone Magazine[4] (now known as T-Nation).[original research?] Poliquin has published several books, many of which have been translated into 12 different languages, including English, Swedish, German, French, Italian, Dutch and Japanese. As a columnist, he has written over 600 articles[1] in numerous publications. His first book The Poliquin Principles formatted a basic summary of his training methods and provided insight into the training regimens of some of the world's top athletes. Poliquin, who is fluent in English, French and German, also promoted and helped popularize German volume training.

Poliquin founded and opened the Poliquin Strength Institute in East Greenwich, Rhode Island, where he trains and certifies coaches in the Poliquin International Certification Program (PICP). As part of his certification program he teaches a body hormone profiling method, which he invented, called BioSignature Modulation.[1]


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow! Fatastic post. Thanks for sharing K1.


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 2, 2012)

Those are great!! Even have the old school intro music at the beginning


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 2, 2012)

:sSig_thankyou::sSig_goodjob:


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 2, 2012)

Great find!


----------



## SURGE (Nov 2, 2012)

Good list of guys right there!


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 2, 2012)

Blast from the past.


----------



## dudeface (Nov 3, 2012)

nice.   this board needs to build a bigger knowledge base.   this helps


----------



## dudeface (Nov 3, 2012)

dudeface said:


> nice.   this board needs to build a bigger knowledge base.   this helps



I'm correcting myself right now.  The conversion section is amazing.


----------

